# Como se detecta el sentido de giro en el Mouse



## Quim (Feb 14, 2007)

Como se detecta en el mouse la rueda de cada eje el sentido de giro, por que solo veo una linea de hendiduras y solo un Opto ( por cada eje ).

En encoders incrementales para detectar el sentido de giro hay dos lineas de hendiduras y dos OPTOS  produciendo las señales A, B

pero en el mouse hay un solo encoder por eje, por tanto como se detecta el sentido de giro ?

gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 14, 2007)

En los ratones antiguos había dos optodetectores, dos emisores y dos receptores por cada rueda (vertical y horizontal) y la correspondiente máscara de ranura.
En los modernos hay un solo emisor que ilumina a un receptor doble, que lleva la máscara de ranura incorporada, por cada rueda. 
Se puede ver que el receptor tiene 3 patas, común y una salida para cada señal: A y B.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 14, 2007)

Perdón pero no termino de netender como hace para determinar el angulo degiro, me imagino que debe exsitir una codificacion sencilla, si en un receptor pasa la luz y  a traves del otro no pasa nada, se indica un sentido de giro hacia un lado, en el caso opuerto es el giro hacia el otro lado. si alguien puede postar un dibujo o  aclararme el metodo de medicion se la agradeceria enormemente.


----------



## heli (Feb 14, 2007)

Aquí hay un documento interesante.
http://www.silge.com.ar/hojtec/eltra/si010es2.pdf
Básicamente se trata de comprobar el NIVEL de la señal A con el FLANCO de la B (o viceversa, no importa). Si está alto gira en un sentido, si está bajo gira en otro. 
Las señales A y B están desfasadas 90 grados, es decir que la secuencia en un sentido es: apareceA, apareceB, desapareceA, desapareceB. En el otro sentido es apareceA, desapareceB, desapareceA, apareceB. Puedes ver que leyendo una secuencia al revés es lo mismo que la otra.


----------



## guillermo_fd (May 11, 2008)

mira pues segun lo que investigue los encoder de mouse tiene un emisor de luz por cada eje (X,Y) ahora bien tienen dos receptores "A" y "B" por cada eje  los cuales mandan una señal logica ... el sentido del giro es codificado mediante un deface de los sensores en las ranuras del la rueda ... esto crea una señal cuadrada que produce un conteo gray de dos bits , ya sea acendente o descendente segun el sentido del giro : 

(00  01  11  10) o (00 10 11 01) de aqui se manda a un ckt que decodifica en que sentido gira la rueda


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

¿Como funcionan los mouse opticos? Una vez desarme uno y tienen un tipo de integrado con un lente debajo.


----------



## dnlnlly (Mar 24, 2009)

si alguien sabe como conectar estos para lograr en las salidas pulsos de 0 y 1 se lo agradeceria


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como funcionan los mouse opticos? Una vez desarme uno y tienen un tipo de integrado con un lente debajo.



Con un sensor CCD, es decir una camara. luego un chip reconoce por hard puntos de referencia (normamente hasta 4).


----------



## nikko (Nov 4, 2009)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, y eta muy bueno.
tengo un proyecto pero voy a nesecitar ayuda. ¿como hago para girar la volita del maouse o el laser y que la salida sea 0 o 1 sin estar conectado a la pc?? desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ejtagle (Nov 5, 2009)

Salida a 0 o a 1 sin estar conectada a la PC ? --- Vas a tener que explicar un poco mejor para que te podamos ayudar


----------



## willyland (Dic 7, 2009)

solo coloca tension 5  v al mouse


----------

